# Anybody want a beautiful Siamese cat ???



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thought it wouldn't be jordan, dang it, fgm have first choice, no cats for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

No, but I can send you a very handsome male Siamese cat to keep her company! lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

What happened to the Siamese cat?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man, I can't even imagine how ticked off your cat must be! Mine turn into monsters in their crates - like gremlins or something. Scary!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Susan Marie
> 
> What happened to the Siamese cat?


She got her tail caught in the door and had to have part of it amputated:bawling:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor kitty!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh poor baby, I can imagine how unhappy that kitty is. Hopefully she will be ok, can they give you something to sedate her for the next 10 days to help you? LOL


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohhhh...ouch!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Poor Puss


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor thing. I can't imagine the crying she must be doing.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> She got her tail caught in the door and had to have part of it amputated:bawling:


Poor baby.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no! Poor kitty! I can't even imagine how mad she must be. My dog is so much better about that kind of thing than my cat is - you can't even cut her nails without having like three people wrap her up in a towel and hold her down, whereas Riley happily rolls over on his back so you can rub his tummy while you cut them! I hope your cat has a speedy recovery!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no! Poor baby! I hope she recovers quickly, I know that had to hurt! Snickers (my Siamese boy) sends lots of kisses and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Not a lot of crying TG, because it breaks my heart when she does. I took the cone off this morning so she could give herself a proper bath. Also put a rabbit water bottle on the side of the crate because she has trouble eating and drinking with the cone on. Wound looks good, if we can just keep her from pulling out the stitches. It's going to be a long 9 days. Thanks for your concern. This is Midori at her BD last year. They will be 2 on July 15th. Guess I better start shopping for a new tail.:uhoh:


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love the kitty cupcakes, they are adorable!!! I'd better not show Snickers this picture, he will be so jealous, he's never had a birthday party!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor thing. She's beautiful! I've always liked Siamese cats and have always wanted one, too...so maybe I will take the mad cat in the crate with a cone! (That sounded like a Clue answer didn't it?)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks just like my Siamese Willow who also just turned two.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> She got her tail caught in the door and had to have part of it amputated:bawling:


Oh, man, that must have hurt. I am sure s/he let out a terrible yowl. I have a cat now wearing an external fixator because she went under my tire as I pulled into the garage. I didn't crate her, but put her in a mudroom with nothing in there that she could jump down from (and re-injure it). We are now at 4 weeks post injury and she is FED UP with bandage changes twice a week and being kept in a small area. She never had to wear a cone-after the first day or so, she accepted the fixator and didn't try to remove the bandages.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Oh, man, that must have hurt. I am sure s/he let out a terrible yowl. I have a cat now wearing an external fixator because she went under my tire as I pulled into the garage. I didn't crate her, but put her in a mudroom with nothing in there that she could jump down from (and re-injure it). We are now at 4 weeks post injury and she is FED UP with bandage changes twice a week and being kept in a small area. She never had to wear a cone-after the first day or so, she accepted the fixator and didn't try to remove the bandages.


Oh these poor cats...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor kitties!! I wish you both luck during their recoveries.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Back at the vet today having more stitches. How she managed to pull them out with a dog sized cone on her head , I'll never know. Now she is REALLY mad.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh No!!!! She must really be a feisty little thing!!! Hope these stitches stay in place so she can heal completely! Cats really do have a mind of their own!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She was like this when she got spayed too. She's just a little Pip !!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Does she whack her tail against the examination table when they are working on her? That is what my cat does. 
She used to hate her crate, but after they finish with her, she runs to it and is trying to get back in.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Aw, poor thing. She's beautiful! I've always liked Siamese cats and have always wanted one, too...so maybe I will take the mad cat in the crate with a cone! (That sounded like a Clue answer didn't it?)


When are you coming to pick up the VMCITCWAC ? Can you hurry????


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

YIPPPEEE the dreaded cone is off !!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

